# Bought me a Bee Truck



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

good for you. I'll bet she's a good one, you did your 'homework' I know.
congratulations.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

Pics.....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rub rails and ratchet straps w/ the wide flat meta hooks not the other ones. D rings limit where you can tie down your load and use your ratchet straps. You can still use chain binders. I do on my trailer.

Wooden decking is fine. Steel or aluminum can be slippery.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

clyderoad: I have done a lot of looking and researching different trucks for different purposes , I currently have a 2012 Sierra SLE 4X4 to service my Bee Yards and very soon the "new to me" flat deck 2004 W5500 for pallet related hauling  I am just glad I can stop looking now, most of my late evenings have been looking at trucks on the net and the next day asking questions to local mechanics , not much fun at all. 
Now all I need is to figure out is if I can haul a trailer behind this W5500 or if I need to use my other truck and then find a trailer for my Tractor HA !!

scokat :I don't have any pictures yet , I just have the Ad that was on Kijiji. http://annapolis.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...-W5500-Box-Truck-for-3-800-W0QQAdIdZ484067858

sqcrk : what strap width is normally used for bees and such ? 3 or 4" ? I was going to get the Winch Binder straps for the bed , is that overkill ? I just want to be able to draw them down nice and snug with the ability to leave them right on the truck , providing I don't lose the winching bar LOL

Soon I will be covered in sandblasting sand dust and trying to find someone to build me a flat deck cheap.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Three inch. You don't need enough torque for you to end up breaking your boxes. Used spreader boards. You have a lot to learn ahead of you. Gotta mentor handy?


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Be sure 2 have plenty of tie down hooks and learn 2 use ropes!!!!!


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Three inch. You don't need enough torque for you to end up breaking your boxes. Used spreader boards. You have a lot to learn ahead of you. Gotta mentor handy?


No mentor , all commercial Beekeepers are over 1-2 hours away from me.

What is Spreader Boards ?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I used to use ropes. I liked them. That truckers tiedown knot is still in the back of my brain somewhere. I used to use a 100 foot rope for almost my whole load.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ben Little said:


> What is Spreader Boards ?


What are you carrying on your truck? Hives or 4 way pallets of hives?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This site calls "spreader boards" spacers. They distribute the pressure from the straps over a wider area:









This photo linked from: http://kutikshoney.com/loading_tractor_trailer.htm
More photos of truck loading at the link.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You couldn't find the photos I put up from my trip to Maine? Those are Kutik hives too.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, Mark, I thought I didn't know how to search Beesource for photos. Searching for posts is straightforward, but not photos. However, since you brought it up, I figured out that the normal Google search for images can also be restricted to just Beesource results.

So here are Mark's photos:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?270133-Mark-s-(sqkcrk)-Blueberry-Pollination-in-Maine

and specifically, *MARK's *spreader boards: 









FYI, searching for photos on Beesource requires using a non-Beesource search tool.  :lookout:

In a normal Google Search window, paste in this phrase, "load straps trailer hives site:beesource.com" then click the "Images" tab. All the photos should be from Beesource.


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice truck Ben. We strap 4-way pallets front to back so have 4 ratchets on the rear of the deck, one for each row of hives. For local moves, I often only strap the outer rows of hives and cross tie the rear ones to prevent them falling off the back. This is done with rope as it is faster to coil up. One length of rope will tie down the load on a 12' bed in this fashion. I have hooks on the side for tying down free-stacked hives and fastening a bee net. I also have 2 D-rings per side for using the chain binders on implements, etc. I really prefer rope for its simplicity and find that I rarely use my straps.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

We use 4 4" straps front to back on our 24' truck that works just great. Holds 64 or 128 hives with 4 straps. 

Seems like a lot of straps and work to do it side to side. Strapping is quick it is the rolling back up I hate. I think that picture is longer then 24'.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I hate strapping, but I hate dropping a shifting load even more! lol

I just toss 3" rachets over the load all day. Kind of a pain lugging around the rachet straps everywhere but its the cheapest short term option. 
I dont use spreader boards because the furthest my load travels here is 10 miles. Ben are you providing local pollination services or are you travelling abroad ?


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I will be using 4 way pallets.
I am waiting for a blueberry grower to get in contact with me first , I have advertised on Perennia which has a Beeline for growers to hire beekeepers for pollination .
I will only be in Nova Scotia , our border prevents any crossing into NB , I do believe that PEI is open , but I won't be going there with my bees , too far for me.
Thanks for the spreader board info , I see how it would help with making the surface area wider for the strapping. I will be using a type of common cover for our pallets and I don't think it should be an issue.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ben,
spread boards or spreader boards apply strap tension downwards onto the boards and not onto the corners of your equipment. Thereby keeping one from crunching boxes together and potentially breaking them.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

One of my concerns is hauling a trailer for my Loader, I don't know if it will be too long or not, I know it will handle it , but will it be safe or not is my worry .
I think I am going to shorten the frame to original length of 16' and put on a hitch for towing if I can figure out the safety factor of towing with this truck, I don't need to be a dead beekeeper , they don't make any money . I have seen too many trucks flipped over from over doing things like that in the past year .

I still can't figure out how people haul those huge trailers with their Suv or smaller trucks , that are 2-3 times as big as their vehicle !


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

How long is your trailer?


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't bought it yet. I have to find out how long it needs to be first , probably 12'-14' . But I will leave that to more experienced folks to decide.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.perennia.ca/Beeline/2014/2014 Beeline.v1.pdf

Perrenia just opened up their site today , I asked them to at the meeting and Peter Burgess said he would open it earlier so I could get a jump on the market 

Yahoo ! 

Ben L


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> In a normal Google Search window, paste in this phrase, "load straps trailer hives site:beesource.com" then click the "Images" tab. All the photos should be from Beesource.


Amazing! If I can remember that, that's a great tip!  Thanks!


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

wow nice truck ben, you should look at paul kittlsons truck beds in truro . he is a real easy guy to talk to, and loves his bees


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

Nice truck. It has the Duramax in it. Is it an early '04 or late? The early '04 has the de-tuned LB7 engine and was known to have injector issues. GM upped the warranty to 200,000 miles on the injectors. Just have a shop plug it in to a tech II or EFI Live and run the injector balance rates to make sure they are within normal limits. I wouldn't doubt if it's had them changed out already.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

It will be a very nice bee truck, a lot of my own beekeeping has been done with similar.

Go with a timber deck, and rails under the siding for tying down so you can tie down anyplace.

Have a suspicion it won't be much good in mud, but I don't know your environment.

Re the towing question, the manufacturer likely makes recommendations plus there may be legal requirements, if you check all those out you will probably get a good answer. Having a braking trailer obviates a lot of problems.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

It has a 4.8L Isuzu Diesel in it.
I talked to the owner and he had the gauge cluster repaired , just a fuse, but the alternator is toast, a new one is 600+ and I am sure it will take a couple of hours to install it.

So I got him down another 1000 bucks without any trouble 
I also noticed on the way home with it a couple hours ago that the heater motor won't come on , I checked the fuse before I went to far, because it was steaming the window up and raining out. Not the fuse , maybe a relay ? but a good clean rag was good enough for the 1.5 hour drive.

The truck rides like crap without weight on it, I will have to get the main things fixed and then get a bed made for it.
That's what happens when you buy used.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Best wishes Ben. One truck I bought once I had for about 5 weeks. I hope you have yours longer. You buy a used truck you buy someone elses problems. But you have to have something.

Keep it between the ditches.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Putting a deck on will help the ride . Cab overs as a rule are a bit rougher ride .


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

What is the gross vehicle weight rating?
Be very careful in selecting a bed design.
For every extra pound that your bed weighs, that is a pound you cannot now haul legally.
I prefer aluminum beds, or WELL CONSTRUCTED steel frame beds with wooden deck.
You will find lots of folks happy to weld up a very good looking but HHHHHHHEAVY steel bed. Just say no!
My bed of choice is made by Intercontinental Truck body.
An all aluminum 16' bed costs about $4800.00
Looks like this:








I have no pictures of a steel frame, wooden deck, but the idea is a well engineered frame, (not just throwing and throwing more steel at every problem)
and good, treated boards.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice deck Harry!

I made mine out of tubing, very simple with a wooden fir deck. Probably weighs more than yours by a bit but I built it for the materials


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks, Ian!
Heres our 450 with the Ezyloader; same bed:


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes it is a nice deck ! I bet it's half the weight of any steel deck too !
I looked inside the cab yesterday and it says GVW 17500 . I was going to get a steel bed frame with thick wooden plank to fill it in with. It has been extended 4' from original length and I think I am going to have it shortened , I don't know if it is any benefit to keep it that long . Plus I would like to be able to tow a trailer with my loader on it too.

Maybe when I get most of my things payed for , I will get a better suited truck , until then this is what I am going to use, everyone has to start somewhere , specially when you are doing it all by yourself with no past experience .


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't know what your talking about, that truck is perfectly suited. As long as it does not fall apart you will love it. 

How long is the chassi? I'm guessing 20 feet? My truck is 16 feet and some days I wish I made it 18 feet. But like you say, if you don't watch it your going to be about the same length as a semi truck and trailer LOL

Shortening the frame in your truck will cost just about as much as lengthening it. And that will be way more than you paid for the truck. But then, having the truck set up exactly as you please is worth the extra cost .


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh, I just noticed you mentioned it has already been lengthened. That's a bit different. Reverting it back will be simple. Just need to either rebuild your drive shaft by a machinist or buy one to fit.

In light of this, I think you will be much happier with it shortened. Much shorter turning radius and you will not be getting stuck as often


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Do you have a farm sticker to put on the side of your truck ? I'm making one up for my truck this winter .


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

They had someone just weld on a metal extension to the frame, I can just have it cut off and fasten the lights to the box , it has a step on the rear , where they used it for a box truck , I think it would come in handy to have a step on it instead of crawling up and jumping off , I have hurt my back before lots of times doing that on a regular 1/2 ton @ the shop where I work.

I am going to get a farm sticker to cover over the existing spots where the paint has faded around the ones that were already on it , so no repainting the doors  Cheaper LOL

I am in the works of getting someone to repair some minor things and then I will go get it inspected and get a deck made for it, I have a place that does really good metal work and they are going to build me a wax dipping tank as well, I haven't got a price yet on anything , but I want to dip boxes instead of painting , less time consuming in the long run and maybe I could offer it as a service in the downtime of winter to other beekeepers who may want to dip a bunch for themselves . I am debating on how big to make it , I would like to be able to dip 2-3 at a time , so I have been looking at some designs and will have to make my decision soon.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh I see what you mean about the extended frame, your not talking about moving the wheel base then, right? 

When I sent out a tender for my deck, ( before I decided to build it myself ) Guys were pricing metal decking and Aluminum decking pretty much exactly the same. One advantage the Aluminum construction has is there is no need to paint. Im not sure what powder coating costs but it made up the difference between the two metal construction types. 
All things considered, the lighter decking would be your best suited option.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ben Little said:


> I am debating on how big to make it , I would like to be able to dip 2-3 at a time , so I have been looking at some designs and will have to make my decision soon.


http://lewisandsons.net/ does mine does 4 boxes at a time. He dipps thousands of boxes a year. the tank was big enough that he was able to dip my 6 way honey pallets. If you make too big of a tank you will need to buy more wax and resin to initially fill it right up, so if your planning on dipping a few hundred boxes a year, make it smaller to save on your wax and resin inventory. 
He has one crane with 4 crates , one batch in to soak while the other crates are loaded or unloaded. He dips them twice I believe. 
http://www.frenchbeefarm.com/trempage-des-hausses/


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

That is very cool and efficient ! having them on a jig so they are never touched by hands is really a nice safe way to handle the job.

I figure 3-400 lbs for the dipping tank, I know the one at propolis-etc need 300lbs to operate, I called them and it does 2 at a time. So I will have to figure out what I want to do because paint isn't very cheap and I don't have many oportunities to find any of that "cheap" returned paint or "oops" paint. most paint is 25-35 / gallon here and paint is poor quality anyways , it comes off after a couple of years and then it needs recovering , with wax dipping , I will need to redo it every ???? 8-10 years or something like that, depends on how hard I am on them I guess.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

If ya'll get a chance please post your pictures of your trucks here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?262061-TRUCKS-post-a-picture-of-your-rig! I love looking at bee trucks!


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I will put up a photo once the truck is ready. I might have to go with an all wooden flat deck this year , unless I win the lottery  Maybe Santa will make me an aluminium one for Christmas ! I might have to go to the mall and ask him when he isn't getting his picture taken with kids. LOL


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Ben - do you have an estimate as to what the curb weight will be on this truck once the deck is installed? GVW - Curb Weight = what you can carry.

I am guessing the curb weight will be about 10,000 lb. So you can carry about 7500 lb of bees.... maybe 20 pallets? Now if you are pulling a bobcat on a trailer..... I wonder what effect that will have on you max load.

BTW.... I like your truck!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ben: I was fortunate enough to get this custom aluminum bed built for about the same cost as a new steel bed. Be sure to have the banding rail on the back as well as the sides. When your load is uniform the front to back strapping is the most secure. 
http://s470.photobucket.com/user/ji...cs/1386680141_zps8e5e0cb2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
This 4x4 truck with bed weights a bit under 10k empty. It handles a 10,000 pound load nicely


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Been runnin' thru the brush w/ that license plate Jim?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Been runnin' thru the brush w/ that license plate Jim?


I think its mostly that the materials and workmanship in the "state production facility" just arent what they used to be.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I will be shortening the bed to original specs and I believe it is 16' and the GVW is 17500 . I don't know tongue weight yet and I want to carry 16 pallets at a time, @ 600-700 lbs each= 11200 lbs on the back of the truck , so I will have to figure out the weight of the truck and then decide what to do .


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Common thread between beekeepers running trucks with decks, is a bent up licence plate ! LOL


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

hope you don't mind jim i copied your truck picture so in january (when i'm working on my truck) i will remember the good tip about the back rail,nice.
thank you


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

marios said:


> hope you don't mind jim i copied your truck picture so in january (when i'm working on my truck) i will remember the good tip about the back rail,nice.
> thank you


Heres a few more tips to go with that. Make sure your banding rail is deep enough so you can hang a wide flat strap on it. Then (assuming your loader has a mast) drive your machine up to the truck as you would when normally loading a pallet and mark the contact points where the beams on your mast contact the banding rail. Make sure you have a cross piece at or very near each of those points to avoid bending your rail when it, inevitably, gets bumped into. Aluminum bends easily and pretty soon you cant properly put a strap on it. If you think you will be doing some roping (or maybe even if your not) then lay your truck bed full of empty pallets and mark the centerpoint of each hive for a rope hook. Those hooks also work great for hanging a "J" hook strap. If you look closely at the picture you should be able to see what I am referring to. 
Oh and one more thing that picture is proprietary, you can send a $25 dollar donation to the Wounded Warrior Fund or Wine to Water charity. Merry Christmas.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I have the three inch rachet straps on front and rear with 4 straps front to back. (California style) I really like this system. If im going on a long haul and loaded 12 feet high I will strap middle 4 rows of the 6 rows side to side. (My kenw9rth has 26' bed with 24' trailer) For local hauls 3 high i use front to back only. On semi we strap each row using 2x6 with 3" strap. Then v board on back and front with straps ran from side over end in a x. Once i unloaded a semi for another beek and the baack pallets were leaning back ready to fall off. Strapping across front and back is important.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

suttonbeeman said:


> I have the three inch rachet straps on front and rear with 4 straps front to back. (California style) I really like this system. If im going on a long haul and loaded 12 feet high I will strap middle 4 rows of the 6 rows side to side. (My kenw9rth has 26' bed with 24' trailer) For local hauls 3 high i use front to back only.


I had a near catastrophe doing just front to backs with 7 rows on a 20' bed when my duals dropped into a pretty deep hole. The whiplash effect shifted the back of the load pretty severely. I decided to always supplement a high load with a cross strap over the back row in any off road scenarios, it does "double duty" when distributing bees into multiple yards. By putting your cross strap on top of the front to backs and moving it ahead as needed, it will hold the front to backs in place so when you release them and toss them aside you don't have issues with straps sliding down between the pallets particularly in windy conditions.


----------

